# Taming chicks



## joec (Dec 15, 2013)

Dears, I have 2 chicks 15 days and 12 days old, I want to tame them but not to feed them, I want the parents to continue feeding them, can I start handle them from now and after I handle them or I remove them from nestbox does the parents continue feeding them or they might refuse. I m new to this please help, do you think that parents will get upset if they see them in my hand noting that the parents are not tame, they are not wild they eat from hand but are afraid to be handled


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Our parents don't mind seeing chicks out of the box. They DO NOT feed them while they are out, but would continue as soon as they are back. 
I even tried to handfeed one of them when everybody was around, nothing bad happened.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It can be done  Just remember to handle the babies frequently, otherwise they lose their tameness as they start to wean (or so has been in my experience).


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

It was interesting to watch different personalities of the chicks born from the same parents and being handled the same way. When I was handfeeding our first clutch, 2 chicks liked it, and 2 didn't. They are still the same say (weaned long ago) - 2 who liked handfeeding are still flying to me and like me to do things with them, and 2 others prefer me not to mess up with them. 
In my opinion, they are born with personality, and this is what defines them first of all. Of course, handling is always a great way to introduce yourself and possibly become a bird's friend. 
But my experience is not huge


----------



## joec (Dec 15, 2013)

Thx , today I handled the chicks and parents were calm and eating while seeing the chick in my hands , seems really different personality coz one chick was calm en enjoying the other one hissed a lot


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Some will hiss a lot at first regardless. The oldest baby of the clutch I have right now was the worst and then she just suddenly stopped. Now when I open the lid to the nest, the other 3 hiss but she just looks up at me and blinks. Actually, today, she even tried to climb out to me. :lol:


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

I always think that hissing ones are females. Not true?


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> I always think that hissing ones are females. Not true?


Well I have a clutch of four right now who all hiss. lol Two are definitely female (lutinos who's mom is non-lutino). But the other two are pending DNA sexing. We shall see. :lol:


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

how old is your clutch?


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

It's technically two clutches but the older two are being "fostered". Their mom is a plucker. >.< I think it's because her previous owner always pulled the babies before 2 weeks so the mom wants them out of the nest at that point. The pair fostering them are younger so they've been content to let the babies stay.

The older two are about 4 weeks and the younger two are about 3 weeks. 
They're all pretty content being held, it's just that initial "OMG INTRUDER" panic when I open the nest. :lol:


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

I read an article that stated if handled frequently from 12 days on parent fed cockatiels can, or rather will be just as tame as hand fed cockatiels. I'm not sure how much of that to believe. I'm still on the fence as to if I'm going to hand feed my first clutch or not. It'd be nice if I could find someone in my area to teach me.


----------



## amjokai (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup! Its the handling, talking to and playing with that makes the babies tame...  Babies who are fed and just stuck back in the brooder and never played with could be just as wild as parent raised birds...


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah it's definitely the handling that makes the difference. If you handle the babies for 5-10 minute intervals a few times a day, and increase the time you spend with them as they get older, they will get used to you and as they grow they will learn to enjoy your company.


----------

